

Ask HN: Should I build a Chinese clone of About.me | Flavors.me? - albahk

I purchased a domain name 12 years ago that you could say is as good or even better than about.me but in Chinese (pinyin) and its the .com . My original plan was to do something like about.me but I "never got round to it".<p>My question is, now, having seen market successes such as about.me and flavors.me prove there is demand, and given the Chinese web is a large enough size, would you go ahead and basically create it now purely to take advantage of the business opportunity as opposed to actually being passionate about it?<p>edit: Would rather not disclose the domain - trying to keep the discussion on the concept rather than specifics.
======
jfaucett
I'd say if you're not passionate about it don't do it. That said you could try
to think of a way you could use the domain name to build an application you're
passionate about and then do that.

thats my two cents :)

------
Robby2012
Sure, just try it out, maybe it doesn't work but you'll never know until you
make it real, go for it!

